# Willard 7/12



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Went to Willard with a friend and his dad Tuesday. It was a bit of an adventure. At least the bugs weren't bad because of the wind!

We got there about 6:45, got on the lake quickly and headed south to the feedlot area. Very nice weather when we started, but the clouds were building. Tried rattle traps, and nothing. I put on a grave digger baby bass, and caught the first fish, walleye, about 14". We worked our way over towards the trees on the north end of freeway bay, and the wind started to really kick up. We braved it for a while, and ended up with 7 fish, 5 'eyes, one wiper and one cat. But when the waves got to be about 2 feet high, we decided to get the #@!! off the lake. The rain started coming pretty good about the time we got back to the North Marina. It was fun, but .......


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I was also there about the same time. We launched at 7:00 and trolled freeway bay til 9:45 and the wind and at least 2 footers started. We caught 3 wiper 3 walleyes(missed a half-dozen more) and a cat. Crazy, I saw a walleye cruising the surface and my father-in-law threw a castmaster and caught the fish. I have never seen walleye on the top like that?


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

crazy day, wasn't it!


----------



## ajwildcat (Mar 27, 2008)

Sounds fun, one day I need to learn how to fish Willard, its only 5 minutes from my house but as of yet (not due to lack of effort) this body of water has remained a complete mystery to me.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice dunn_gary. Glad you had a bit of a breeze in the beginning to reduce the bug invasion and got some tasty Eyes in the process great eat'n size IMHO. Ohhhhhhh how we can relate with Mama Nature and her wind...it can get real nasty really and I mean really fast on Willard. Glad you did get some fish before the wind and rain kicked into high gear and made it safely off. Thanks for sharing your time and it sounds like a very productive trip inspite of Mama...


----------

